# Is this level 5?



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

My best guess is that there is some frameing issue drying/shifting out... even the best drywaller can not composate.

Maybe, that's why the asked for ten months.

I can guess that they are trying to run away.... hope you have evrything in writing.

I think they are going to have to "relaminate" to use your words... or redrywall with 3/8.

My opinion only...


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Generally, if you have to ask, it is not a level 5. Looking at those pics, I would say not even close. Good luck getting them to even attempt that fix. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you have to pay for that? You might need to go to court. Are you willing to go through that?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

mla12 said:


> So the drywall company said they were understaffed and only had one *relatively inexperienced guy working on the fix*, and that we should revisit it in 10 months. In 10 months they'd make us happy.


Theres the problem. You don't get the relatively inexperienced guy to do the skim coating on a ceiling that already has issues.:vs_no_no_no: 
Just Looks like a terrible skim coat job to me. It might be fixable with some scraping and two more skim coats. Hard to say without being there and putting an eyeball on it. Good luck and keep us posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm curious, what's level 5? Is there level 1-4 also?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

clarenceboddick said:


> I'm curious, what's level 5? Is there level 1-4 also?


https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...ook-ch05-finishing-drywall-systems-can-en.pdf



> *Level 0* Used in temporary construction or wherever the final decoration
> has not been determined. Unfinished. No taping, finishing or corner
> beads are required. Also could be used where non-predecorated
> panels will be used in demountable-type partitions which are to be
> ...


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

It's supposed to be close to perfect. The final coat is sometimes sprayed on thinned out compound on the entire wall and ceiling. The paint even dries uniformly because it all has pretty much the same absorption rate.


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks. Is drywall primer required for paint adhesion, or because of the shade difference between the drywall paper and the areas that have skim coats like the screw heads and seams? So the paint won't show the differences of those areas underneath?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Everything should have the skim coat


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

A level 5 surface is very, very rare, At least around here it is.


----------



## NewHopeHandyman (Dec 18, 2016)

It's technically a L5 finish, but it doesn't matter much if the L1-4 finishes below it are not high quality. As mentioned, that could also be an issue with framing. All the perfect skim coating in the world can't make up for poor quality beneath.



clarenceboddick said:


> Thanks. Is drywall primer required for paint adhesion, or because of the shade difference between the drywall paper and the areas that have skim coats like the screw heads and seams? So the paint won't show the differences of those areas underneath?


Since the entire surface is skim coated, there should be no shade differences. Nor should there be any porosity differences that the paint should reflect. (Of course this does not mean it shouldn't have primer.)


----------

